# Anyone BFP for the first time with IVF?



## julesjules100

Hi there

I have recently had my first BFP with IVF and am now (very cautiously!) 5 weeks pregnant today (due 2 May) :happydance:. 

Would be great to hear if there are any others out there as having a bit of a hard time relating to people who were lucky to get pregnant immediately or are questioning how they feel about being pregnant, given what have had to do this year...

Jules x


----------



## pink32

Hi,
Congratulations! i know how exciting it is getting pregnant IVf or natural..

My last pregnancy we conceived through IVF and were lucky enuf to get our BFP first go...We have a healthy beautiful little baby boy and he is now 14mths old... 

I would like to say that we werent even trying this time and i fell pregnant naturally and am now 12 weeks pregnant...

Good luck and wishing u a very happy and healthy 9 months xoxo


----------



## mrsmax

I got my BFP with first IVF! Feel so blessed - but yes, def hard to relate to people who got pregnant easily, although it seems to get easier the further along you are!!


----------



## julesjules100

mrsmax said:


> I got my BFP with first IVF! Feel so blessed - but yes, def hard to relate to people who got pregnant easily, although it seems to get easier the further along you are!!

Yes, can imagine that it would do! Hard in the first trimester though as the path that you took to get there is different plus I can't relate to all the symptoms as I don't know how much of mine (strong cramping, back ache, etc etc) is due to the progesterone/estrogen patches!

Bring on 12 weeks when I'm "normal"!


----------



## julesjules100

mrsmax said:


> I got my BFP with first IVF! Feel so blessed - but yes, def hard to relate to people who got pregnant easily, although it seems to get easier the further along you are!!

PS also, seems to be lots of non-IVF ladies who have huge CM going on. That's stressing me out a bit as I have literally nothing!! Sorry if TMI! x


----------



## mrsmax

I think all symtoms are different and the progesterone definitely makes things harder. My first trimester was so stressful, I had terrible bleeding at 7 weeks but a scan showed healthy baby, then I bled again at 10 weeks and had hyperdemiss and was off work sick for 3 weeks!!!!!!! I am now 22 weeks and still trying to tell myself to relax, but not sure I ever will. Hope your tri is a bit smoother!!!!


----------



## julesjules100

Ahhh so sorry to hear that it's been so stressful.... At least you are well out of the first trimester now so hope that it continues smoothly! X


----------



## smurfing

Hi! Happy to join. Congrats to both of you. We really deserve a celebration after ivf right? I can't wait to get past the 13 week mark and could use a support group.


----------



## julesjules100

smurfing said:


> Hi! Happy to join. Congrats to both of you. We really deserve a celebration after ivf right? I can't wait to get past the 13 week mark and could use a support group.

Hi there smurfing!

Congrats on your BFP too! Nice to see you're another one who caught on the first time with IVF. I was totally expecting it to take a couple of attempts but then I think you get a bit jaded when a number of IUIs were unsuccessful! How you feeling? You're a couple of weeks ahead of me (I'm 8 weeks tomorrow) but apart from the usual cyclogest/estrogen side effects, I'm doing ok (still no nausea). J x


----------

